# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Lumio, retractable, virus killing, electric self-cleaning tooth, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/lumio.brush

instagram.com/lumio.brush

"LUMIO | The Incredible UV Self-Cleaning Toothbrush" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

LUMIO | The incredible UV self-cleaning toothbrush

Mar 24, 2020

----------

